# Meal worm issue.



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, I have tried everything! Crushing it into their food, pushing it toward their mouth when they are up and about, leaving a wriggler in their food alive when I know they are eating and leaving them be to check back around 15 to 30 minutes later. I've even gone so far as to breaking it in half (ew) and holding the leaky half I imagine they can smell near their face. This was emotionally scarring for me as I really (really) hate worms, lol! My hedgies just won't eat mealies! 
I can't break the feeling that I'm not making them nutritionally sound enough by getting them to eat meal worms! So has anyone else had a tough time getting their hedgehog to eat mealies? I'd really really like stories and and insight into helping me get them to try them. They seem to even hate the sight of them! I've also tried crickets, pretty much the same response.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I took Holly a few days for her to eat a mealie. The first one she ate, she bit in half and only ate one half (ew). It just might take a few days.


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> I took Holly a few days for her to eat a mealie. The first one she ate, she bit in half and only ate one half (ew). It just might take a few days.


I've been trying about a month with Mercury, and basically since I brought Sandshrew home..lol  No avail


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I am having the same problm


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Ares hasn't figured out mealies yet either, but I've only had him a week. He's being the same way about anything but his kibble - yesterday I got him to mouth at a piece of apple, but he didn't want to bite down and eat it, and I thought I was successful with a piece of asparagus, until I realized the eager nomming of it was him getting ready to anoint, lol. Right now I'm still just trying every day or so - I have a container in the fridge of about 150, so either he figures out the little buggers taste good, or I keep trying until the stash runs out. Good luck!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I put the little meal worms in Terra's food dish with her food 
if ya do this yours would eventually eat one "by accident" lol


----------



## hedgehoglove14 (Jan 15, 2012)

thats weird.... My hedgie just slurps them up. Maybe they just have different tastes lol!


----------



## ChubchubPookieMom (Jan 17, 2012)

I have one that loves th mealworms while my other refuses to even give it a try. I've been trying for 2 weeks now? I've even left some in and by his dish but still nothing. );


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't worry too much if you guys can't get your hedgies to eat mealworms. They aren't necessary. They ARE good for providing additional fiber and giving a hedgie something more natural to snack on, but they won't die without them and they aren't even very nutritious unless you gut load them really well.


----------

